

Pallet vs. Chef by Steve Hall - dj-wonk
http://www.scriptrock.com/articles/pallet-chef

======
dj-wonk
From the article:

> A glaring omission in Chef is the lack of proper support for push
> deployments; the agents can only ‘pull’ new instructions by periodically
> checking in with the master. So you can’t deploy changes instantaneously,
> you have to wait until the next scheduled timeslot when the agents dial back
> home.

This is not a practical concern; one can SSH into a server and tell it to
converge immediately, if needed. The server will then do whatever it needs to
update.

------
dj-wonk
See also:

* [http://blog.ona.io/general/2014/05/05/automated-infrastructu...](http://blog.ona.io/general/2014/05/05/automated-infrastructure-with-pallet.html)

* [http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Pallet-DevOps-for-the-JVM](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Pallet-DevOps-for-the-JVM)

------
dj-wonk
I remember hearing that Pallet may not be deterministic in the same way as
Chef (i.e. convergence happens in a deterministic way), but I'm having a hard
time tracking down or proving such a claim.

